# looking



## fr8hauler2001 (Oct 29, 2013)

Looking for a good book on outdoor/wilderness survival small enough to fit in my bugout bag. Preferable directed to the northern tier climate.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I keep my Ranger Handbook in my Bug out bag... I have had it since I completed the school and now use it when camping and teaching my God Sons the information in it...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Bushcraft: Outdoor Skills and Wilderness Survival: Mors Kochanski: 0779101051227: Amazon.com: Books

Bushcraft is a great wilderness survival book geared for the North woods.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Prep sas


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry
I don't know why anyone would waste weight and space carrying a book to tell them what they should already know.

Is it just me?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry
> I don't know why anyone would waste weight and space carrying a book to tell them what they should already know.
> 
> Is it just me?


That's fine if your memory is good. Mine's not what it used to be. My wife makes sure I have my drivers license so I don't forget who I am or where I live.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry
> I don't know why anyone would waste weight and space carrying a book to tell them what they should already know.
> 
> Is it just me?


Only some of the time MR, only some of the time. :lol:

I saw above that someone mentioned the S.A.S. book. I have it, it's pretty good and it's compact. I would also get a good book on Orienteering. I have one, but forgot the name of it. PM me and I'll dig it out.

Another one not often thought of are the Boy Scout Field Books. I have a couple of them (older) as well as a copy of the original Boy Scout Handbook, the one we used when I was in Scouts (80's), and the one we used when I was a Troop Commissioner and Asst. Scoutmaster about 8 years ago. You can find them APLENTY on E-Bay or Amazon.

I totally recommend the Army Field Manual on Outdoor Survival, but it's hundreds of pages (676). I printed it out (the parts that applied to the info I wanted), pissed off the wife, went through a couple cartridges of ink and nearly burnt up the printer, but I have a hard copy!!!! https://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/army/fm3-05-70.pdf

I have no issue with tossing in a survival manual that doesn't take up much space or add much weight. If you're in a situation where you're surviving in the wilderness, and a little bit of panic or anxiety sets in, a book may not only "slow you down a little bit" and re-focus you, but it can also give you some help in getting your grasp back on the basics. Plus, when you're bored, watching the stars, you can read.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There aren't really any books dedicated to particular climates with a fair amount of good survival information besides. One of the best I've seen in general is the SAS Handbook and I pack a copy in my BOB. It's pretty thick, but that's because it's got a lot of info which is very good. It's still very packable and definitely worth it.

SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061733192: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> There aren't really any books dedicated to particular climates with a fair amount of good survival information besides. One of the best I've seen in general is the SAS Handbook and I pack a copy in my BOB. It's pretty thick, but that's because it's got a lot of info which is very good. It's still very packable and definitely worth it.
> 
> SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061733192: Amazon.com: Books


Got this one on my Kindle.


----------

